# "Can't Move DirecTiVo" ??



## 74opus (Jul 13, 2004)

I called DirecTV movers hotline today, (cause we're moving) and in the course of getting things setup, the guy says "You can't move your DirecTiVo, we have to replace it with a DirecTV DVR. (Free w/2 year commit and $1+/mo more than TiVo)

I said "Why"?

He said because the DirecTiVo's can't do a multi-sat hookup.
(Where we are moving requires multi-sat for locals)

I said "Yes it does!"

He said "It doesn't matter, we're not moving any Tivos, we're replacing them.
"
I said "Not here you're not" !!

It finally got left with an appointment scheduled....and it's up to the installer if he wants to install the TiVo or not.

Is this CRAP or what?

Thanks for your thoughts,

O
**UPDATE**
Installer came today..nice guy...long story short, after the dish install etc, he spent over an hour on the phone with DTV, four different reps and 2 "supervisors" (He hung up on 2 of the reps  ) in order to get the DTV moved. Everybody at DTV swore it wouldn't do multi-sat and that it required a change to an R15 with 2 year commit.

Finally...I got my service moved and my DTiVo too.
Was it worth it? To keep from getting an R15, yes it was.

O


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

What model Tivo do you have? It is true that Series 1 units are unable to tune the 72.5 satellite, which does contain locals for quite a few markets.

If that isn't the case, then yes they are full of it.


----------



## 74opus (Jul 13, 2004)

It's an RCA DVR-80, my (new) locals are on 119.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Then it most certainly can see it..

The DVR-80 can see the 119 bird.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

I'd tell them to shove that R15 up their ... You get the drift. Hell, my DSR6000 will receive multi-sats!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

IOTP said:


> I'd tell them to shove that R15 up their ... You get the drift. Hell, my DSR6000 will receive multi-sats!


Well you don't have to be rough about it.....


----------



## Pearhead (Nov 27, 2005)

74opus said:


> "You can't move your DirecTiVo, we have to replace it with a DirecTV DVR. (Free w/2 year commit and $1+/mo more than TiVo)
> 
> "It doesn't matter, we're not moving any Tivos, we're replacing them.
> "
> ...


That sort of arrogance is a prime example of a clueless CSR working for a desperate company thats getting a little too big for its bureaucratic britches.

The CSR may or may not have known about the capabilities of your unit and even if he didnt his statement is a red herring. The real message here comes from the top in the form of a 2 year commitment in order to keep potential ship jumpers on board. The bush is so thick with competition currently its pretty evident to me that D* is aware of their short comings in some markets and is resorting to some questionable strong arm tactics with their current customers. A bit less egotism and good dose of humility is D* ticket to the cluetrain. Only a short time will tell if their current management is capable of getting back on board.

Given the recently improved options in my market, if I were refused a hookup in this situationId be the first one in the lifeboat.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Ask them if the same rule applies to HR10-250 DirecTivo boxes. They don't have a non-Tivo replacement available for it yet. 

But I must say I'm not surprised. Their goal is to get rid of all the Tivos as fast as they can swap them out. Refusing to allow old ones to be re-activated or moved will certainly speed that process up.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

It will also speed the process of moving customers out the door just as quickly.


----------



## 74opus (Jul 13, 2004)

**UPDATE**
Installer came today..nice guy...long story short, after the dish install etc, he spent over an hour on the phone with DTV, four different reps and 2 "supervisors" (He hung up on 2 of the reps ) in order to get the DTV moved. Everybody at DTV swore it wouldn't do multi-sat and that it required a change to an R15 with 2 year commit.

Finally...I got my service moved and my DTiVo too.
Was it worth it? To keep from getting an R15, yes it was.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

That's wild!


----------



## CsrLiz344 (Apr 12, 2004)

They prolly thought you were someone who didn't have a clue about anything, and they could get away with a new 2 year commit.......


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

What, do they have a quota or something? Seriously, what would be the motivation for a CSR to decide on their own to say this?

I've got an uneasy feeling about this incident (assuming it happened, of course--not an accusation by any means). It's almost like they're trying to get the low-hanging fruit in an eventual universal hardware swap away from the TiVo units. It's not that I never want an R15, but I'm certainly not ready to make that switch today.


----------



## rickylane (Feb 6, 2006)

Anybody have any experience with Samsung SIR-TS160 Hd receiver? I have one that only will see the 101 sat. Always says searching for sat signal. I have an H10-250 and an H20 that are fine. I know it's an older model Samsung so maybe it 's not designed for multi-sats? Any ideas?


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

rickylane said:


> Anybody have any experience with Samsung SIR-TS160 Hd receiver? I have one that only will see the 101 sat.


Well first of all, ALL HD receivers can see 110/119 - they HAVE to, since HD has been spread out on those since those same receivers were made. However, I don't think this model will be able to see 72.5 - only receivers recently made within the past couple years can.

Did you try reruning initial setup & see if it finds it then?


----------

